

Gmail Users - Not the Most Attractive? - krausejj
http://blog.circl.es/2012/06/04/gmail-users-not-the-most-attractive/

======
zeratul
Justin, I like your idea behind "circl.es": people already are generating a
lot of data, there is no need to ask for more.

If you need help with your data just email me.

Note to self: data mining web app, it seems to use simple a similarity
measure, same idea can be used for recommendation engine [Twitter + Facebook +
Pinterest, etc ... to get good vector representation for each person, then
clustering (probably non-convex variable density or not), and assigning
recommended items from a cluster to all people in that cluster]) - product
recommendation is not much different than dating

